

Gamer News - jalan
https://www.makegameswith.us/gamernews/

======
krrishd
Man, this trend of creating social news/aggregator/HN-clones is really
catching on! Not really a bad thing IMHO, and I probably feel so because I'm
working on "Yet Another News Aggregator" for another particular niche. I think
this is basically a trend of creating subreddit-like sites, except with more
customizations allowed.

------
na85
What differentiates this from, say, /r/games?

Just curious, because at a cursory glance it appears to be just Yet Another
News Aggregator

